# ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen



## Euda (26. Dezember 2014)

*ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

*Morgen, PCGHX-Community,*​



Da ich den Entwicklungsprozess von der SweetFX-Alternative "ReShade" bereits seit längerem aktiv verfolge und dieser nun in seiner ersten Version 0.10 vom Entwickler Crosire veröffentlicht wurde, dachte ich, die Grafikfetischisten, BQ-Enthusiasten und all sonstige, die einfach schöner spielen möchten, über die Bereicherung zu informieren.


*WAS IST "RESHADE"?*​

ReShade ist ein generisches Grafikplugin mit der Möglichkeit, DirectX 9-, DirectX 10- oder OpenGL-Spiele mit zahlreichen Post-Processing-Shadern --ob aus der Community oder selbst programmiert- auszustatten. Ähnlich wie SweetFX "injiziert" sich die Mod in sämtliche DX-/OGL-Anwendungen und schiebt dort installierte Shader in die Pipeline, die sich, je nach Mod, optisch nach belieben Konfigurieren lassen. Es gewährt in einigen Titeln dabei einen Zugriff auf den Tiefenpuffer der Engine, das heißt, dass die "Z-Achse" des Spiels von ReShade ausgelesen werden kann und somit Shader wie Depth of Field, SSAO/HBAO, Godrays und weitere hübsche Grafikerweiterungen möglich werden.
ReShade befindet sich gerade noch in der Beta-Phase, sodass etwaige Bugs noch in der Zukunft gefixt werden sollten und sich auch die Kompatibilität und der Umfang deutlich erhöhen könnten. Dennoch bietet die Mod von Crosire, auch im jetzigen Zustand, ein mächtiges und potenziell jeden Titel aufhübschendes Featureset, welches keinem Grafikfetischisten oder SweetFX-Fan entgehen sollte.
_


*WO LIEGT DER UNTERSCHIED ZU SWEETFX?*​

1. SweetFX "stagniert" nun seit längerer Zeit in Version 1.5.1
2. SweetFX funktioniert nicht in jedem Titel. Dies lässt sich zwar von ReShade auch nicht behaupten, jedoch bietet sich dieses als Alternative an, falls SweetFX nicht funktioniert - und umgekehrt.
3. ReShade analysiert die Anwendung und installiert im Bestfall - je nach Spiel - einen generischen Zugriff auf den Tiefenpuffer, wie oben erläutert.
4. ReShade kommt "out of the box" ohne Shader --heißt, dass die Mod ohne Shader aus der Community quasi-funktionslos ist. Jedoch gibt es schon einige sehr gute Shader-Suites, die dem Umfang von SweetFX gewachsen und sehr bugfrei sind: Eines davon möchte ich hier vorstellen.
_


*DAS MASTEREFFECT-PLUGIN VON "MARTY MCFLY MODDING"*​
Der deutsche Modder "Marty McFly" entspringt eigentlich der GTA-Modding-Szene und hat dort vor allem schon einen großen Teil zur grafischen Verschönerung des angestaubten GTA San Andreas beigetragen. Sein jüngstes Release nennt sich "MMGE", sieht sauber aus und performt verhältnismäßig gut - Interessierte sollten einen Blick darauf werfen, was mit diesem alten Rockstar-Titel noch möglich ist.
In den letzten Jahren entwickelte sich parallel die "MasterEffect ShaderSuite", welche zunächst nur zu allen ENBSeries-Mods kompatibel war und das Konzept von SweetFX zusammen mit weiteren, komplexeren Effekten wie etwas Depth of Field oder einem deutlich hübscheren, performaneteren Bloom-Effekt, vereint. 

Im Rahmen seiner Teilnahme an der closed Beta von ReShade beschäftigte sich Marty mit der Portierung seines MasterEffect-Plugins auf ReShade, sodass dieses nun mit allerlei Spielen, unabhängig von ENBSeries, genutzt werden kann.
Diese Version hat er gestern auf seiner Facebookseite angekündigt und kostenlos zum Download bereitgestellt. 
_

*WIE INSTALLIERE ICH RESHADE + MASTEREFFECT?*​
Wie bereits erwähnt kommt ReShade, anders als SweetFX, standardmäßig ohne sämtliche Grafikeffekte: Diese müsst ihr entweder von der Community herunterladen oder, entsprechende GLSL-/HLSL-Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt, selbst programmieren. Doch auch ganz ohne Programmierkünste könnt ihr mindestens die Features von SweetFX in ReShade genießen --hier die nötigen Schritte zur Installation:

Schritt 1: Ladet euch ReShade unter folgendem Link herunter: 
ReShade 0.10.0 Public Beta

Schritt 2: Nun öffnet das geladene Archiv mit WinRAR. Dort sollten sich fünf Dateien befinden. Öffnet davon die "ReShade Setup.exe" mit einem Doppelklick.  

Schritt 3: Jetzt sollte ein kleines Fenster auftauchen. Klickt auf den Button "Select Game" und wählt im folgenden Dateiauswahldialog die Anwendung (EXE-Datei) eures Spiels heraus. Diese befindet sich in der Regel im entsprechenden Spielverzeichnis (Beispiel: C:/Programme/Steam/SteamApps/Common/Grand Theft Auto IV/GTAIV.EXE). 

Schritt 4: Nun analysiert ReShade die Spieldatei und nimmt eventuelle Anpassungen vor, um auch komplexere Grafikeffekte zu ermöglichen. Hat alles geklappt, sollte der Button im kleinen ReShade-Fenster nun "Run [Spielename]" anzeigen --klickt dort noch nicht drauf.

Schritt 5: Kommen wir zu den Shadern, also den Grafikeffekten, die ihr erst installieren müsst. Dafür verwenden wir die oben vorgestellte MasterEffect-ShaderSuite von Marty McFly. Ladet sie unter folgendem Link herunter:
MasterEffect 1.0.302 Public

Schritt 6: Öffnet das heruntergeladene MasterEffect-Archiv. Darin öffnet ihr den Ordner "MasterEffect ReBorn 1.0.302". Darin befinden sich vier Dateien (drei *.png und eine *.fx). Fügt alle vier Dateien in das Hauptverzeichnis eures gewählten Spiels ein, also wo ihr vorhin ReShade erfolgreich installiert habt. Ersetzt die "ReShade.fx", wenn ihr danach gefragt werdet.

Schritt 7: MasterEffect sollte nun installiert sein, jedoch ist standardmäßig keiner der enthaltenen Shader aktiviert. Um diese sichtbar zu machen, müsst ihr MasterEffect selbst konfigurieren - jene, die schon mit SweetFX herumgespielt haben, sollten es hier etwas leichter haben. Um MasterEffect zu konfigurieren, doppelklickt auf die Datei "ReShade.fx", die ihr im Rahmen der MasterEffect-Installation in euren Spieleordner geschoben habt. Nun fragt euch Windows, wie die Datei geöffnet weden soll: Wählt hier einen Editor eurer Wahl, etwa den Windows-Editor oder Notepad++.

Schritt 8: Jetzt solltet ihr eine lange Datei offen haben, in welcher sich der Code von MasterEffect und alle Konfigurationsparameter befinden. Oben steht zunächst eine lange Liste mit "#define [EFFEKTNAME] 0", daneben jeweils mit einer Erklärung, was der Effekt optisch bewirkt. Um einen Effekt eurer Wahl zu aktivieren, ändert die "0" hinter dem Effektnamen in eine "1" (ohne Anführungszeichen). Empfehlen würde ich etwa "BLOOM", "SSAO", "MATSODOF" und "VIBRANCE".

Schritt 9: Wenn ihr nun die FX-Datei speichert und im ReShade-Fenster auf "run [Spielename]" klickt, solltet ihr Ingame schon die Effekte sehen können. Um diese nun noch selbst konfigurieren zu können, falls euch ein Effekt zu stark oder zu schwach ist oder ihr sonstige Anpassungen wünscht, navigiert in der ReShade.fx-Datei etwas weiter nach unten. Dort befinden sich alle Parameter zu den zuvor aktivierten Effekten, jeweils oben beschriftet mit "// Effektname". Jeder Parameter ist knapp und in der Regel aussagekräftig dokumentiert. Der "SHARPEN"-Filter vergleicht zum Beispiel jeden Pixel mit seinen benachbarten Pixeln und variiert demnach, je nach lokalem Kontrast der benachbarten Pixel, die Stärke der Nachschärfung. Der Effekt sollte ähnlich wie SweetFX' "LumaSharpen" sein. Möchte ich den Nachschärfungseffekt nun abmildern, da dieser Ingame zu stark wirkt, verringere ich den Parameter "SharpStrength" zum Beispiel von 1.0 auf 0.5. Dies macht ihr mit jedem gewünschten Effekt so, bis der Look des Spiels eurem Geschmack entspricht. Es lohnt sich, ein wenig nach dem Motto "Trial and Error" herumzuspielen, da euch die Funktionsweise der Effekte somit immer vertrauter wird. Seid kreativ und teilt wenn ihr wollt eure Anpassungen hier im Thema.


Habt ihr alles eingestellt, könnt ihr euer Spiel nun mit einem Klick auf "run [Spielename]" öffnen und in einer neuen Grafikpracht genießen.
_

*SCREENSHOTS: VERGLEICHE*​
Hier einige Screenshots von zwei Spielen für euch, um den Unterschied zu sehen. Mafia II ist insofern inkompatibel, da der Zugriff auf den Tiefenpuffer und HDR-Daten nicht möglich ist. Somit müssen alle Effekte zur besten Darstellung um 0-1er-Bereich konfiguriert werden.
Borderlands 2 hingegen versteht sich wunderbar mit ReShade und Mastereffect. HDR- und Tiefenpuffer-Zugriff funktionieren nahtlos und das Ergebnis lässt sich sehen, wenngleich meine Konfiguration nur auf die schnelle entstand --ihr könnt das besser! Genutzte Effekte sind der Filmicpass (Tiefensättigung, "S-Kurve" wie sie oftmals in Film-PP Verwendung findet), SSAO, Matsos DOF-Operator, Vibrance, Technicolor, Lensdirt und Marty McFlys Bloom-Shader. Edit: Habe nun auch andere Spiele hinzugefügt und werde den Post um weitere Bildbeispiele erweitern.

Mafia II ohne Reshade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mafia II mit Reshade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Borderlands 2 ohne Reshade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Borderlands 2 mit Reshade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Crew ohne ReShade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Crew mit ReShade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Weitere:_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_

*ANMERKUNGEN:*​
Wie erwähnt ist ReShade noch in der Betaphase. Somit funktioniert die Mod bzw. nicht jeder Grafikeffekt in jedem Spiel. Vor allem die Effekte, die den Tiefenpuffer der Spieleengine nutzen (Depth of Field, SSAO usw.), sind nicht immer kompatibel oder funktionieren Ingame fehlerhaft. Hier lohnt es sich, sich stets auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten, also die neueste Version von ReShade und MasterEffect parat zu haben. Den Link zu Marty McFlys Facebookseite habe ich oben schon gepostet. Hier ist der Guru3D-Forumthread von Crosire zu ReShade: Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - SweetFX Shader Suite release and discussion thread #5 -- von dort könnt ihr euch immer die neueste Version laden. Sehr vorbildlich wäre es, eventuelle Bugs und Inkompatibilitäten direkt an Marty McFly oder Crosire zu melden, müsst ihr aber natürlich nicht.

Ich bin *nicht der Autor* von ReShade, sondern verfolge selbst seit langem die Arbeit von Marty McFly und bin somit recht früh über ReShade informiert und möchte lediglich teilen, was mit dieser Mod alles möglich ist. Ich hoffe, einigen hier geholfen zu haben und die Mod etwas bekannter zu machen und bin allgemein für mehr Anpassungsmöglichkeiten in modernen Spielen, da ich selbst modde, Grafiken erstelle und daran seit langem Spaß habe und auch in der Zukunft noch viel Spaß an diesem interessanten Thema haben werde.

ReShade unterstützt in einigen Spielen, genau genommen allen DirectX 10/11-Titeln, noch nicht die Funktion, zusätzliche Texturen zu laden, sodass die Kompilierung der MasterEffect-Shader, welche verschiedene Texturen nutzt (McLut.png, McDirt.png, McNoise.png, u.a. zur Berechnung von SSAO, dem Gradienten-Lut sowie Lensdirt benötigt), fehlschlägt. Um MasterEffect dennoch in den betroffenen Spielen funktionsfähig zu machen, habe ich euch nach "quick n dirty"-Motto eine neue ReShade.fx zusammengebastelt, die im Funktionsumfang zwar etwas beschnitten (die oben genannten Effekte Lensdirt, Lut und SSAO sind nicht verfügbar), jedoch kompatibel zu DX10/11-Titeln sein sollte. Hier könnt ihr sie laden, ersetzt einfach die Standard-Mastereffect-Reshade.fx damit: http://pixelbanane.de/yafu/3727544136/ReShade.fx

MfG und fröhliche (Rest-) Festtage,
_Euda_


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

Muss mich da auch bald mal ransetzen, da tut sich immer mehr. 

http://abload.de/img/1gcuh3.png

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8649/16061851819_df9d4765bb_o.jpg

Ich hoffe diesmal läuft die Kiste auch mit win 8.1 vernünftig.


----------



## VoodaGod (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

das ganze gibt es jetzt als open beta auf Home

habe bis jetzt nur die bf:hardline beta getestet, aber endlich funktioniert sweetfx wieder auf windows 8.1!

werde mir mal mastereffect anschaun

kann man daraus eine usernews machen? hätte das nich gefunden hätte ich nich gewusst wie ich das finde!

EDIT:

alter schwede hat mastereffect viele shader :O

Forum :: Topic: MasterEffect ReBorn official thread (1/29)
hier gibt es die neuste version von mastereffect, die oben verlinkte funktionierte bei mir nicht!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

Danke Euda, für das vorstellen !

Da ich SweetFX Fan bin, werde ich auch ReShade eine Chance geben, danke für den Tipp !


----------



## SomeDudeHere (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

Wie bereits erwähnt: Die Versionen im OP sind ein wenig outdated. ReShade liegt mittlerweile bereits in Version 0.14.0 vor und MasterEffect in Version 1.0.340. Die genannten Dx10/11 Texturprobleme sind dort nicht mehr vorhanden.
Finde persöhnlich das CrossProcessing in den Screenshots ein wenig zu stark, aber gut, jedem das seine .


----------



## Euda (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

Man achte auf das Erstelldatum des Threads, die Links sowie den Text werde ich updaten. Cross-processing war auf keinem der Screenshots aktiviert, wird wohl der sättigende Effekt einer S-Kurve oder einem geglätteten Toe-Bereich (Tiefen) in den Kurven sein (Beispiel  HPD, Filmiccurve, Filmicpass).


----------



## Ion (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

Damit ich das richtig verstehe ..
ReShade ist so eine Art Super-SweetFX?
Kann ich beide auch verbinden?

Ich begrüße es in jedem Fall. Ich habe diverse Titel die noch einen Hauch besser aussehen könnten.
Danke für die Mühe Euda


----------



## SomeDudeHere (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*



Euda schrieb:


> wird wohl der sättigende Effekt einer S-Kurve oder einem geglätteten Toe-Bereich (Tiefen) in den Kurven sein


Ah, ok 



Ion schrieb:


> Damit ich das richtig verstehe ..
> ReShade ist so eine Art Super-SweetFX?
> Kann ich beide auch verbinden?


So wie ich das der Webseite entnehme (ist hier ja auch so beschrieben) ist ReShade eher eine Art Super-Injector, mit dem dann Shader-Entwickler generisch Shader für Spiele schreiben können ohne die an die jeweilige DirectX oder OpenGL Version anpassen zu müssen. SweetFX ist eine Möglichkeit, die auf ReShade geported wurde, das hier genannte MasterEffect ist eine weitere ...


----------



## Nuallan (1. März 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

Mittlerweile gibt es das Tool in der Version 0.15. Bin gestern auch (endlich) mal drüber gestolpert. 
Das Teil könnte ein echter ENB-Killer werden. Besonders die Unterstützung von OpenGL ist klasse. Ich hoffe PCGH berichtet mal wieder drüber.


----------



## Euda (1. März 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es das Tool in der Version 0.15. Bin gestern auch (endlich) mal drüber gestolpert.
> Das Teil könnte ein echter ENB-Killer werden. Besonders die Unterstützung von OpenGL ist klasse. Ich hoffe PCGH berichtet mal wieder drüber.




Mit ENBSeries ist ReShade keineswegs vergleichbar: ENBSeries wird für jedes Spiel (abseits der Generic-Builds) einzeln entwickelt und greift deutlich tiefer in die Render-Pipelines ein, als es der SwFX-/Reshade-Injector tut. So können etwa auch die Beleuchtungsqualität und Materialeigenschaften beeinflusst werden. Da die Entwicklung so natürlich viel aufwändiger ist, gibt es aktuell nur 'ne Handvoll Titel, welche mit der Mod in vollem Umfang kompatibel sind. ReShade dagegen ist eine reine Post-Processing-Suite. Anstatt sich ab einem gewissen Punkt (Beleuchtung/Schattierung/Geometrie) in die Renderpipeline "einzuklinken", steht einem ausnahmslos ein fertig gerenderter Frame, 'ne Textur des Depth Buffers und in zukünftigen Versionen auch ggf.  der vorherige Frame (ermöglicht dann bspw. Motion-Blur, Helligkeitsadaption/Auto-Exposure) zur Verfügung. Dabei lässt sich shaderintern auch mit HDR-Formaten bis RGBA32F arbeiten, was für die Bildqualität und den Entwicklungsaufwand zur Beibehaltung dieser ein Segen ist. Multi-Pass und das Laden/Samplen externer Texturen wären weitere Features, die mir spontan einfallen.

Wenn, dann ist ReShade eher mit SweetFX vergleichbar – und das übertrifft es um Längen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. März 2015)

*AW: ReShade & MasterEffect: Kostenlose SweetFX-Alternative mit mächtigem Featureset; schönere Grafik in zahlreichen Spielen*

Hui, sehr interessantes Dingens, diese ReShade in Kombination mit MasterEffect! 
Euda, hättest du vielleicht ggf. Tipps, was man bei Diablo III aktivieren sollte/könnte?


----------

